
Show HN: A minimal timed Todo list. It ain't much but it's honest work - im_mou
http://quick-schedule.mohsinriaz.es/
======
robodale
Very slick UI. Also, very intuitive. I like the countdown...made me feel like
"oh crap! I better get started on this task".

~~~
im_mou
haha That was the main idea behind it, perfect tool for people with ADHD

------
redis_mlc
\- very interesting UI. Somebody should offer you a front-end job!

\- but needs more testing on the sliders. Why 1 hour and 60 minutes?

\- idea: some people who use todo lists place a monetary value on each task to
sort for the priority.

~~~
im_mou
it still needs some adjustments, I'm planning on fixing some stuff on the
weekend. In regards to the "sort by priority" I'm planning on adding tags
func. to each task and also add sort by remaining days option.

thanks for the kind words tho!

------
_Yassine_
Super nice, love the simple & effective UI! Congrats!

